# best starter



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

ok, voltage regulator not the problem, took the starter off and it has black stuff all inside it and smells fried. whats the best replacement starter to buy? or just go back with the OEM?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

go back with oem... lol the starter? yea if the brushes and magnets are gone, might as well get another one. try dealercost parts or catbargains.com


----------



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

yea the inside looked like charcoal. I will post a pic when I pic it from my buddys tomorrow.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i hate to hear youre having so much trouble with it man.


----------

